# Dangerous to go alone?



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

I just had the oppotunity to buy a 2013 outback too good to turn down. I'm planning on lauching at shoreline tomorrow. Do I need to be concerned about anything or will it be fairly calm and safe? Of course I have a life vest but will there be heavy boat traffic? I'm just planning on fishing the docks or do I need to go deeper? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Fish docks and I would always let somebody know where u r fishing.


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

No more dangerous than driving down 98. Just do what you can to protect yourself with proper safety equipment and stay visible, and you should be good. Can't say accidents never happen, idiots all over the world no matter what you do, but I've never had a problem and I fish alone most of the time.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

There will be lots of boat traffic, treat them like a motorcyclist treats car / trucks. Keep an eye out for them, be prepared to react and let them know you're there. Get a whistle, wear the PFD and have your phone or radio handy...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Just keep your head on a swivel!


----------



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe I'm just overthinking it. I've been twice now with my dad to grassy point, but there was nearly zero boat traffic. Now that I've got my own it will save me a thirty minute drive to go somewhere in pensacola. Is there anywhere else y'all would suggest? Anyone headed out tomorrow?


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Good rule of thumb, if you have to ask if it's safe then you don't need to do it, and you definitely don't need to do it without an experienced partner with some sort of formal training. 

I know that's going to make me seem like an ass but I don't intend it that way.


----------



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been in kayaks just about all my life, just never out of pensacola.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

The way I look at it is this-

Every boater is a jerk and they're all drunk and stupid. I know that's not true, but if I treat it that way I can't go wrong.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Be careful and you might ask to fish with a couple of other yakers on here. Have you fished salt much either in the bay or the gulf?


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Get a safety flag and use it*

Welcome to the area and kayaking. I wouldn't go out without a flag or something to make me a bit more visible. Unfortunately, my OB's are tan and not easily visible. I made my own flags up. Another guy suggested using old rod blanks for the flag pole. I wish I had run upon him prior to my exercise of making my own. Go to Wallyworld and buy some bright orange or red nylon fabric and cut it to what you want and staple or sew it up. Works well, or spring for the $50 rig from the kayak shops.

There are guys going elsewhere and you can jump in with them. A guy was looking for someone to go at Pickens. Like others, treat the boats as cars/trucks and think of yourself as a motorcycle. Keep your head on a swivel and enjoy the day. Go in pairs if you can as it is nice to have a buddy to watch your 6.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

Iv fished every pier, bridge and shorline I can think of. 3 good solid years of saltwater fishing. I wouldn't call myself a pro but I'm not a noob.


----------



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

And my outback is yellow


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not a yaker yet. Simply because when I do, I Know several things that will be a must for me. I do service work so I go into a lot of places, and have seen lots of Yaks. I have seen several that I think would be safe. It,s a matter a of proper prep. For example, I will want to go a good distance Off the beach. The guys yaks I've seen had gps units among other things. The use of common sense and proper prep are a must. As already stated accidents can happen on 98 or in the water. We just need to make sure we're not doing things to increase the odds of accidents.


----------



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the information guys. I think I'm just gonna stay in close to the docks and bump some gulps for specks and reds. If anyone see a fat man in a yellow hobbie at shoreline park tomorrow paddle by to say hello.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BigJohnW said:


> I've been in kayaks just about all my life, just never out of pensacola.


Ask that to the few that have had major issues in the last few days and weeks. It can be very dangerous wether you are experienced or not. When your by yourself, no one knows. Better to take a buddy. If your going to die, I would rather die with a buddy.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not to say that is your future. Read the news paper and decide for yourself. I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

I would love to take a buddy, the problem is I live 50 miles from the water so no one around here has invested in a kayak. I fell in love with saltwater fishing I don't think I could ever go back to fresh.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You sound like you have your mind in the right place as far as getting prepared goes. Just prepare yourself well, and go for it! Be mindful of mother nature and your own personal limits.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There are a lot of guys on here I see all the time on here trying to put together a yak trip. I saw where some guys just the other day were trying to round up a few folks to tarpon fish mobile bay. Just keep your eyes open and look at the posts. It's almost everyday I read threads about groups going yakking somewhere looking for someone to go


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

My wife a buddy and I just got back from Shoreline a little bit ago. We got there at about 5 this evening and launched. The ramp was very busy, and boats were everywhere. We were on our way back in at about 1000 and we had our 360 degree lights on and out of nowhere I saw a white silhouette not far from us. I put my hand over my bottom machine to block the light and saw that it was two guys in a older skiff running with NO lights on. We couldn't hear em until they got upwind so they could have smashed us and we would have never seen em coming.... Plus a really nice fellow yelled at us because he did not want to drive his boat around us to turn around, so he told us that we need to go away(across the pass from Shoreline)....
All in all bang up evening on the water. Just stay on the look out if you go, and try to avoid going alone when you can.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I shoot a text to my brother letting him know where I'll be fishing and when he should hear from me again. Fishing by yourself in a kayak is seriously therapeutic. You will be more in tune with whats going on around... if you feel its too busy in a certain area, then go paddle to a new location and come back later. Have the proper equipment, tell someone your float plan, and take the safest route possible around other people on the water. But I do love kayak fishing by myself and don't think its that dangerous unless you're (a) going offshore or (b) going at night


----------



## BigJohnW (Oct 19, 2009)

I have made it back in one piece! I feel much better now thst I did it. Didn't catch much but I got a good idea of where they'll be. Landed two tiny specs and spooked a school of reds in crystal clear water. I didn't see a single other fish caught. It must have been a slow day but I will be back. Any suggestions of a better place?


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats! If I waited around to find a buddy every time I wanted to go fishing I'd never get on the water.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Come join me and Coaltrain at Three Mile Bridge one night. It has been slowing down though.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Come join me and Coaltrain at Three Mile Bridge one night. It has been slowing down though.


Yep reds moving out and sharks moving in. Should get interesting.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I may go tonight.


----------

